# Hotshot Header for 1.6L



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

Ok, I won the header on Ebay for the 1.6L but it doesn't come with anything but the actual header. Now I know I need some other parts but I'm just not too sure what exactally I will need. So I'm asking you guys so I won't look like a :dumbass: when I go into the shop and ask for parts. Also where is the best place to pick up the pieces.

What are the major differences between the generations of HS headers. The guy wasn't sure what gen this was, but I couldn't pass on it so I bought it anyway.

I will be putting on my header and intake at the same time and can't wait. My baby is finally coming together. (Now only if I could find that damn drivers seat..........)


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

lets see,downpipe,gaskets,egr tube,You should probably order from Hotshot just go to their website and ask about the prices for each item.What year is your car?


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

I have a 99 Sentra. OK I guess I need to make a phone call?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

you are gonna need to order a new o2 bung and get it welded on the downpipe right before the cat cause you are OBDII or something.You could email them but you would definetly get a quicker answer if you called.Just ask for the entire package minus the header.Shouldnt cost too much.Also make sure you can unbolt everything under there you got a 99 so it shouldnt be a prob but I got a 93 and my shit is rusted stuck so I gotta save for a full exhaust before I can finish.This sucks


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

I just called them and they are closed for the night even though some guy picked up. I'll have to try tomorrow.

So all I need to ask for is the complete setup for a 1.6L Sentra minus the header and I should be fine. Very nice. Thanks allot.

Speaking of cat backs, I'm now in the market and researching exhausts. the only thing is that I don't want to sound like a tractor tugging down the street but I want something just a tad louder than stock and not so restricting on my car either. Anyone have any reccomendatios? Greddy? Stromung?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

check out my site, i have some helpful exhaust pics, and also, if you have a manual, you can also reuse your oem egr pipe, just bend it around a bit.


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

Nah I have an auto. But I just had my first lesson at stick last weekend and I'll have another one this weekend. LOOK OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I heard that the HS exhaust is good but when I went to their website there wasn't even a section for exhaust. Same thing with Stromung. Wassup wit that?????

So is there any difference between Hotshot header generations?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

I havent heard a damn thing about an HS exhaust.???


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

I dunno maybe I've had too many :cheers:


----------



## dbigdaddypump (Nov 20, 2003)

danifilth said:


> you are gonna need to order a new o2 bung and get it welded on the downpipe right before the cat cause you are OBDII or something.You could email them but you would definetly get a quicker answer if you called.Just ask for the entire package minus the header.Shouldnt cost too much.Also make sure you can unbolt everything under there you got a 99 so it shouldnt be a prob but I got a 93 and my shit is rusted stuck so I gotta save for a full exhaust before I can finish.This sucks


I have a 1999 nissan with a hot shot header. The o2 holes are there already one on the manifold the other on the end of the downpipe........


----------



## 94sentragtr (Jan 5, 2004)

azkicker0027 said:


> check out my site, i have some helpful exhaust pics, and also, if you have a manual, you can also reuse your oem egr pipe, just bend it around a bit.


call me stupid but whats a oem egr pipe. I have a 94 XE. lemme know wtf that is cuz i never heard of that lol.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

94sentragtr said:


> call me stupid but whats a oem egr pipe. I have a 94 XE. lemme know wtf that is cuz i never heard of that lol.


its the pipe that t's off from one of the header runners to feed the egr valve, egr being Exhaust Gas Recirculation for emissions and to reduce NOx from the tailpipe by cooling the combustion chamber.


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

Ok I got the header and I think I got ripped. I've compared it to a header that I know is HS and this header is totally different. So now I am back to square one. :loser: Where is the best place to get a HS header for the best price?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

courtesy or mossy? JGY can prolly get them for cheap too


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

Ok, this may be showing my ignorance but what is JGY?


----------



## dbigdaddypump (Nov 20, 2003)

TProfit said:


> Ok I got the header and I think I got ripped. I've compared it to a header that I know is HS and this header is totally different. So now I am back to square one. :loser: Where is the best place to get a HS header for the best price?


if your interested I am about to set my car for turbo and I have a hot shot header in it. If your intersted I could sell you mine after I get my turbo setup together... It should be about 2 weeks....


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

dbigdaddypump said:


> if your interested I am about to set my car for turbo and I have a hot shot header in it. If your intersted I could sell you mine after I get my turbo setup together... It should be about 2 weeks....


Oh yeah that would be awesome. I'll pm message you for the details.


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

Ok so I figured out what JGY was and yes they are cheaper but they only sell 2.0L headers and I need a 1.6. The best price I have seen was $380 including shipping. What do you guys and gals think?


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

if you can get it for 380 let me know the site .


----------

